# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  affitto di azienda e studi di settore

## MARGARET

Prima di tutto un saluto e i miei complimenti per questo forum, utile e pratico.
Il mio quesito è questo:
una società di capitali che svolge attività di affitto di azienda, codice attività 70.200 come previsto da ATECOFIN, deve compilare gli studi di settore oppure siccome l'affitto dell'unica azienda è una causa di esclusione dalla compilazione non lo deve fare?
La società in questione affitta un immobile ad uso bar ristorante con relativo mobilio e attrezzatura e licenze per lo svolgimento dell'attività e non fa niente altro.
Grazie in anticipo per la risposta

----------


## Speedy

> Prima di tutto un saluto e i miei complimenti per questo forum, utile e pratico.
> Il mio quesito &#232; questo:
> una societ&#224; di capitali che svolge attivit&#224; di affitto di azienda, codice attivit&#224; 70.200 come previsto da ATECOFIN, deve compilare gli studi di settore oppure siccome l'affitto dell'unica azienda &#232; una causa di esclusione dalla compilazione non lo deve fare?
> La societ&#224; in questione affitta un immobile ad uso bar ristorante con relativo mobilio e attrezzatura e licenze per lo svolgimento dell'attivit&#224; e non fa niente altro.
> Grazie in anticipo per la risposta

  Chi esercita l'attivit&#224; prevista dal codice ateco 70200 deve presentare lo studio di settore SG40U, nel tuo caso sicuramente congruo e coerente data l'assenza di spese.
Aggiungo che, secondo il paragrafo 4 delle istruzioni generali studi di settore, l'affitto dell'unica azienda &#232; causa di esclusione dagli studi di settore.
Ciao

----------


## MARGARET

quindi si compila con causa di esclusione

----------


## Speedy

> quindi si compila con causa di esclusione

  Esatto. Sul quadro RF, nello spazio destinato all'esclusione dagli studi di settore, si indica il codice 4.
Ciao

----------

